# Anyone heard of this Animal Artist?



## catwellness (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a favorite feline artist, mainly paintings? I really like the work of Santini (www.goodnewsforpets.com/articles.asp?ID=915) but I think she mainly does dogs? Any favs to point me too?


----------

